# Hires TRADE MARK REGISTERED 7 OZ bottle



## stonerider (Mar 26, 2017)

This is my very first post as a new member. I got this bottle that is 7-5/8 inches tall x 2-1/8 inch diameter in the center x 1-3/8 inch diameter at the bottom where 7 oz is embossed as shown in the picture.
I think this is very early and possibly from the late 1800’s. Does anyone know how old this bottle is as I can’t find a similar Hires bottle picture with information.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2017)

Nice looking bottle.  Hopefully, someone here can give you details on that particular variant.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome! I don't know the exact date but it is not late 1800's. Probably 1920's because of the crown closure. . I don't collect Hires. Yes hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## stonerider (Mar 27, 2017)

I think it could be late 1800's. I found this  "The origins of the bottle cap we know it started in 1890 with William Painter. Painter came up with a one-time use cap with a cork lining he called crown cork since it resembled the British Queen’s crown. This type of bottle cap is still in wide use today by the beer industry."


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2017)

stonerider said:


> I think it could be late 1800's. I found this  "The origins of the bottle cap we know it started in 1890 with William Painter. Painter came up with a one-time use cap with a cork lining he called crown cork since it resembled the British Queen’s crown. This type of bottle cap is still in wide use today by the beer industry."



I agree, Stone.  From what I can find out, it was introduced in 1876,  and bottling began in 1890 so that, coupled with the tooled top, it  could easily date to the 1890s, depending on what the first mold looked  like.  Most everybody was having their bottles machine blown by the  1920s.


----------



## stonerider (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks sandchip. I found this reference to a hires bottle "rare, only-known-example, possibly highly sought after, valuable, green glass, paper label, 1904 Hires Root Beer Bottle. 
By the way, Hire's first Crown closure bottle was produced in 1897, which dates this one only seven years later. "

 That gives credence that my bottle could be from that era. Also I haven't seen any crown top bottles with a narrow base mass produced.

I'm still looking for help with this item. Everything I printed is just an educated guess that it is rare. Would like to know the value of this Hires also.


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 2, 2017)

your bottle dates 1906 to about 1910.


----------



## stonerider (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks for the information. That's great!


----------

